# Small little brag.



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Clyde and I were able to achieve our RN this weekend over three shows in Raleigh, NC.

This was our first time ever in the ring. I don't think we did half bad! We by no means are ready to move on to Advanced, but I want to keep working on higher Rally titles in addition to OB.

Speaking of OB, we also attempted one Novice OB trial. It was a complete disaster, and that's all I have to say about that. 

So now I am the proud owner of JBG's It's Clobberin' Time, RN, CGC, TDInc.

:whoo:

We were also able to meet Redyre and her beautiful bitch, Katie. Rebekah now officially takes the title of "First Person I've Ever Met IRL from the Internet", lol.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

congrats on the "Nurising Degree"!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

This is more than a small brag. You guys did GREAT. MANY people do not achieve this title in 3 tries. It shows the heart of your dog, the time you took to prep, and your skill and coolness as a handler. CONGRATULATIONS!

I so enjoyed meeting you, and the darling Clyde, and your SO. Hope to see you again soon. Now, if you don't send me some of those pix you took of Katie, Ima have to take out a can of whoopass.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Congratulations Monica and Clyde. That is a wonderful achievement! I would LOVE video of Clyde... or pictures at least.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congrats! And it is way too awesome that you were able to meet Redyre and Katie in real life! I will also be looking for pictures or videos. I love Rottweilers even though I will never own a purebred.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Here is our "title picture". I'll have to go through my memory cards and see what else are on there. 










Here are the youtube links, should you care to watch.
1st day: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbSkjfjkqJ4 (score of 84)
2nd day: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bK7tjFgPkgA (definitely our worst day, score of 76)
3rd day: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcCQtc2TCN8 (score of 94, wtf)

It's kind of frustrating to watch these, as the "trial" Clyde is definitely not the same as the "training" Clyde. He somehow goes deaf and suffers short term memory loss once we walk into the ring. However, even some of the veteran OB folks I know that were at the show have said that this is a very hard venue. They do all of the OB/Rally and conformation stuff in the same building. It's very loud, very distracting and I'm sure very overwhelming for a novice dog.

I'm not giving up, though, and I'll keep training and practicing and entering Novice B trials... maybe that are a little less busy than our first.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

MonicaBH said:


> It's kind of frustrating to watch these, as the "trial" Clyde is definitely not the same as the "training" Clyde. He somehow goes deaf and suffers short term memory loss once we walk into the ring. However, even some of the veteran OB folks I know that were at the show have said that this is a very hard venue. They do all of the OB/Rally and conformation stuff in the same building. It's very loud, very distracting and I'm sure very overwhelming for a novice dog.
> 
> I'm not giving up, though, and I'll keep training and practicing and entering Novice B trials... maybe that are a little less busy than our first.


*CONGRATULATIONS !!!!* A first title is a GREAT ACHIEVEMENT!!!


Indoor shows can be cramped, busy, noisy and never have enough crate or warm-up space - outdoor shows can be too hot and/or too wet, and come with their own complete range of smells and other distractions. There is no such thing as an ideal place to trial. 

A long time ago, a very experienced obedience trainer/handler told me, "if you want a 200, you must train for a '230'".

in other words, you will lose 15% of your performance when you walk into the ring and you must train for much higher level of performance than you will get.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah, but Monica you did awesome. Three tries, three quals - it doesn't get any better than that. _And_, and this is what actually matters, now you know what to expect. You know how you react, you know how Clyde reacts. The skills asked for might become more difficult, but mentally, this was the hurdle you guys needed to overcome. Now you can do anything.


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

Congrats!! I live not far from there and wish I would have gone!


----------

